# Sorry for the up coming rant



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay So I found a Craigslist ad about someone in my small town gicing up their rat. So after Convincing my girlfriend (She's stuck with me so i have to ask) She agreed to ANOTHER pet rat. 
Me and the owner talked and made plans to meet up and I was super happy to help her out. She Didn't have Time for her ONLY rat between school and work. So after getting me hyped up
I got a call she had to push back out meeting so of course I complied. The day we were supposed to meet up she never showed. She said "Sorry Something bad popped up so I couldn't make it".
I thought nothing of it and we made different plans well after some time she called and said she "Released" it into the wild. Which broke my heat and made me very angry. My stress levels went up to the point my service dog was acting up (I ignored her even though i shouldn't)


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats disgusting... If I could use stronger language on here, I truly would. What a horrible HORRIBLE person!!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok I don't know how well it would be but.... Maybe she can tell you where she released her? I've seen people catch released rodents before, and there was that little one found under a deck someone posted about on here. Maybe you could catch her? I'd imagine she'd be terrified and probubly hiding. That is just so messed up though, if you had some proof of her telling you this you may be able to get authorities involved. It is animal abuse/neglect. Of course I'd only recomend either if it wouldn't stress you to much. Or to much more.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

She dumped her of out in the country! Ugh this truly sickens me! I VOLUNTEERED to even pay money for him! But she refused!


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Why do such people get pets anyway? It's a pity there is no some sort of oversight for pets, like social services for children.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I Completely agree!


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

That is sick and disgusting what a horrible person. Those sort of people should never own animals.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I fully agree! Then she had the guts to come into the rescue and get another rat!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Report the lady in my opinion. This person should not have any pets. Whatever details you have of hers, hand them over to any local authorities in her area. This sort of behaviour is not okay. If this was a dog or a cat, people would be appalled that she 'released' it then went and got another one.. I really share in your anger, those people make me sick.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I hope when she came into the rescue to get another rat you told her to get out and never get a pet again! That is completely inexcusable, and just pure evil. I used to volunteer at a high kill rate animal shelter, and one time this old dog was turned in and his owner came to the shelter, recognized that he was her dog, and then when she was offered to get him back she declined because she "wanted him to have a chance to find a new home". She then asked about adopting a puppy! The shelter workers told her to either take her dog back, or leave. It was horrible, her dog ended up on the urgent (about to be PTS) list, and I don't know if he ever made it out. He was old and didn't deserve to spend his last years like that. Despicable.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Abandoning a domesticated animal is animal cruelty, doing it when they have a willing adopter... is just mind boggling.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Seriously, report her to law enforcement. Save the correspondence and hand it over. Animal abandonment is a crime.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh i did! I printed the messages out and sent them! She's not allowed to have animals for 2 years and she was fined


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Good!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Great news! I wonder if the rat was sick and that's why she released it rather than handing it over to you?


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well i don't know but she did say he was rat aggressive..


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Akita said:


> Oh i did! I printed the messages out and sent them! She's not allowed to have animals for 2 years and she was fined


Great job. I love when people actually take initiative and report these horrible people.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well thank you


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Its nice to know theres people like you out there. Faith in humanity restored


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks I just hope he's okay :/ I could have taken him.....even if he was sick we have a vet and if he was rat aggresive we could have worked with that


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully hes out there living life as a free rat. Some people are just cruel. You can at least sleep easier knowing she cant put any other animals through it due to her ban. You did a great thing.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah hopefuly and I'm glad others think i did somthing right


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Akita said:


> Oh i did! I printed the messages out and sent them! She's not allowed to have animals for 2 years and she was fined


Way to go! Is it bad to think that one day she'll meet her end.. perhaps abandoned in the wild and eaten by animals? Heh.



ksaxton said:


> I used to volunteer at a high kill rate animal shelter, and one time this old dog was turned in and his owner came to the shelter, recognized that he was her dog, and then when she was offered to get him back she declined because she "wanted him to have a chance to find a new home". She then asked about adopting a puppy! The shelter workers told her to either take her dog back, or leave. It was horrible, her dog ended up on the urgent (about to be PTS) list, and I don't know if he ever made it out. He was old and didn't deserve to spend his last years like that. Despicable.


What the?! This is _disgusting_! I absolutely hate this!! People can be so awful.. ugh! I hope he found a nice home to spend his end of life.


Speaking of abandoned rats, when I was a kid we found a really friendly black hooded rat at the local botanical gardens hiding out under the vending machines. I guess someone decided that was a good place to dump her.. totally their loss, she turned out to be an awesome rat! :3


----------

